# Stuhlexperte gesucht



## moonlive (21. Juli 2019)

Ich denke ihr seid zwar alle keine Stuhlfachverkäufer.
Aber trotzdem probier ich es mal und frage hier im PC-Forum, es gibt doch so Gaming Stühle:

Einige Marken werden als sehr gut Bezeichnet. AKracing, DXracing, Noblechair, dann gibt es in der selben Categorie auch so Marken wie nitroconcept, oder für mich ganz neu auch welche von Corsair.
Die sind alle so preislich etwas höher als die anderen "low-name"-gamingstühle wie z.B. Trust?
Ich frage mich nur, preislich liegt der unterschied bei ca 200 euro. Low-name =180, Good-name= 380.
Meistens ist der Unterschied anderes Material und bessere Verarbeitung, So das sie Anfangs gut&edel aussehensehen.
Aber dann auf Dauer?
Mir wurde mal gesagt das die Gasdruckfedern meistens "schlecht" sind, und nach ein paar Jahren kaputt gehen.
Was verspricht diese "gute"Qualität für 200euro mehr?

Weil: _Mir wäre es eigentlich egal ob der Stuhl jetzt nach 4Monaten seine ersten macken hat und dann trotzdem 4Jahre hält oder ob er erst nach einem Jahr gebrauchspuren aufweist und dann doch nach 4Jahre kaputt geht_ 



Vielmehr frag ich mich:
Es gibt auch so Ergonomische Büro-Chefsessel:
Qualitätsmarken kenn ich davon garkeine. Abe die Preis-Kategorie ist um einiges höher als die bei den gamingstühlen.
Irgendwo müssen ja die 400 euro mehr hin, ist ja doppelt so hoch wie ein guter DX-Stuh, aber auch bessere Qualität?
Das so als vergleich zu sehen.
200=low budget Stuhl, 
400=high qualitiy (aber dennoch billiger Chefsessel) 
und dann 800=tauglicher Gamersessel
darüber hinaus ist es dann wirklich die "king-serie".

Könnte es sein das solche BüroChefsessel nicht besser wären für Langzeitgamer? Hinsichtlich Qualität, nicht wegen der gaming-optik.
Oder hat das was mit Marketing: "Angebot" vs. "Nachfrage" (preis sinkt und steigt: Gibt ja mehr Büroangestellte wie Gamer.) 
Und die Büroarbeiter spielen ja auch Jahrelang stundenlang am PC rum, demnach sollten solche Sessel doch auch einen guten Komfort haben.
wie das mit der Qualität ist, fraglich.
Aber als Beispiel für teuere Chefsessel:
 z.b. Hermann Miller Embody
oderSwiss Qualität
Premium Marke Klöber spitzenreiter mit 2.900 euro.
Was meint ihr Gaming Stuhl vs. Bürosessel:
low quality Design, oder ist da was wahres dran?


----------



## MountyMAX (22. Juli 2019)

Ich habe viele Jahre 200 EUR "Chefsessel" gekauft, .. genau genommen fast jedes Jahr, da diese pünktlich ca. 1-1,5 Jahr(e) nach dem Kauf in die Einzelteile zerfallen.
2017 habe ich mir für zuhause den NEEDforSEAT® XL für ca. 500 EUR gekauft und etwas eher hatte ich auf Arbeit einen neuen Bürostuhl (Marke muss ich nochmal nachschauen war ein deutscher Hersteller) für ca. 900 EUR bekommen.

Nun 3 Jahre später sieht es so aus: beide sind noch nicht in Ihre Bestandtzeile zerfallen, der  Need4Seat war am Anfang unglaublich hart, dass einem der Hintern weh tat bei längerem sitzen, inzwischen ist er extrem weich - zu weich, jetzt sitze ich durch fast bis aufs Holz, der Bürostuhl war am Anfang auch etwas hart, aber war noch ok, inzwischen ist es etwas weicher geworden, aber sehr angenehm 8h darauf sitzen ist absolut problemlos.

Hierzu muss ich sagen, dass wir auf Arbeit eine eigene Abteilung mit Experten für Büromöbel/Stühle usw.  haben, hätte mir den teureren auch für zu Hause bestellen sollen, nur wollte nicht so viel ausgeben, aber beim nächsten Stuhlkauf werde ich vorher unsere Experten fragen und wohl in den sauren Apfel beißen.


----------



## Mottekus (22. Juli 2019)

Ich würde mich aus Interesse hier einfach mal dranhängen.

@MountyMAX: Besteht denn die Möglichkeit deine Arbeitskollegen zu fragen welche Stühle aktuell gut sind im Bereich bis 1000 Euro?


----------



## MountyMAX (22. Juli 2019)

Habe grade mal nachgeschaut, der Stuhl auf Arbeit ist von Köhl (KOEHL GmbH - SITZMOEBEL FUER BUERO UND OBJEKT -  Startseite)

Die fangen sogar recht preiswert bei ca. 300 EUR an, aber da ist nicht viel dran, deswegen kann man die schnell sehr teuer konfigurieren :o)

Der Optik nach müsste das ein SELLEO 2900 Edge sein


----------



## Körschgen (22. Juli 2019)

Ich nutze einen Steelcase Please und es ist der einzige Bürostuhl auf dem ich sogar über 8h aushalte.

Ergonomie lässt sich optimal anpassen, man kann aber auch Mal Fläzen.

Die Qualität merkt man, wenn man davor steht.

Massive Bauteile, hohes Gewicht, erstklassige Rollen, auch nach vielen Jahren.

Meiner ist bestimmt schon 6 Jahre alt und sieht aus wie neu.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (22. Juli 2019)

plane aktuell die Anschaffung eines Steelcase Bürostuhls, haben wir auch auf arbeit und die überzeugen - wenn die nur nicht so teuer wären .... aber irgendwas ist ja immer


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. Juli 2019)

moonlive schrieb:


> Ich denke ihr seid zwar alle keine Stuhlfachverkäufer.


Einer sollte doch reichen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Körschgen (22. Juli 2019)

Nichts für Ungut, aber auf bunten Kinder Stühlen sitzen und irgendwas labern ist kein Expertentum.


----------



## Rwk (22. Juli 2019)

Imo sind diese Gaming-Racer ein Marketing-Gag.
Egal wie schick der Stuhl aussieht - mit einer Wippmechanik kaufst du eine völlig veraltete Technik aus den 70'ern, um nicht zu sagen Firlefanz.
Schau lieber nach (Büro)Stühlen mit Synchronmechanik. Damit kannst du den Rücken unabhängig von der Sitzfläche bewegen - das entlastet die Bandscheiben, sorgt für bessere Durchblutung und damit verbunden auch für längere Konzentration. 
Kann gut sein, dass du da 400€ und mehr investieren musst...aber wie ich finde, ist die Kohle da weit besser angelegt als in top aktuelle Hardware! Wenn du eh schon 200€ in so einen Racer investieren wolltest, leg lieber nochmal 200+ drauf und hol was anständiges. 
Dauerhaftes sitzen ist einfach super schlecht für den Rücken und die Gesundheit, da gibts nichts schönzureden. Gaming ist ungesund.

Noch ein Tipp: kauf nicht einfach einen Stuhl im Netz, sondern geh probesitzen und lass dich beraten!


----------



## moonlive (23. Juli 2019)

thank you.

Würde den Thread ja gerne sich selbst überlassen und schauen was hier noch so geschrieben wird. Ich lese immoment gerne auch die Kundenrezesionen zu verschiedenen Gaming-stühlen.
Interessant z.B. aber auch die Steelcase empfehlung von euch.
Und hier wollte ich anknüpfen:
Der Kostet ca. 800 Euro, also doppelt so teuer als ein hochwertiger Gamingstuhl.
Wo verschwindet da bitteschön das doppelte an Material? In der Mechanik? Wenn es bei denm gaming zwischen 200-400 schon so ein gigantischer Unterschied gibt.. ((edit: Gibts den?))
oder heisst es das diese Highclass-Gaming-Produkte eigentlich auch minderwertig sind? Ist das mit Syncro besser? Oder was ist besser?
Der Gamingsessel ist"komfortabler" als die Arbeits-Bürosessel "nach dem Motto: zu Feierabend gemütlich 4Std. zocken."
Oder auch mal 8Std. + Und dann noch mal am Wochenende.
Und dann irgendwann...egal was soll, das jetzt?... : Ich habe dann sowas gefunden das nennt sich 24/7 Leitstellenstuhl. Das heißt für mich: Rund um die Uhr Gamen, Hurra!!! 
Und der Stuhl geht niemals kaputt. Aber dafür dann meine WriBSle. Unbequem sehen die schon aus.

Deswegen ist abzuwegen "Komfortabel" vs. "Gesund" vs. "Stabilität"oder Qualität? Wie nennt man das wenn der Stuhl möglichst lange benutzt wird und der sich nicht abnutzen soll? Abriebfest? Ne, ne. Lebensdauer vielleicht? Lebensfreude? 
Gute Qualität ist wichtig. Aber noch wichtiger ist wahrscheinlich "ausgeglichenheit" lange nur zu sitzen ist halt nicht gesund. Ob auf nem Chefsessel,Gamingsessel oder Ergostuhl (gesundheitsfördernd) durch 





			
				Steelcase Please  schrieb:
			
		

> patentierten Synchronmechanik (LTC²) für optimalen Halt erleben


 patentiert also, hmm hmmm... haben die gamingstühle nicht auch sowas? Wippmechanik. Häää? Ich versteh das alles nicht mehr. Aber macht mal weiter so.
Ich lese das gerne.
Also dann: 
24/7 Dauergamer sucht Stuhl,
 nun was darf es sein?


----------



## Exception (23. Juli 2019)

Wenn du wirklich 24/7 gut sitzen willst, solltest du dir mal sowas ansehen: Ergonomische Buerostuehle: die BIOSWING 5er Reihe
Nicht günstig, aber für die halbe Ewigkeit gebaut.


----------



## Körschgen (23. Juli 2019)

moonlive schrieb:


> Ich versteh das alles nicht mehr.



So schwer ist das doch wohl wirklich nicht.
Vom faul rum Sitzen wirst du aber auch nicht schlauer.

Geh halt los und sitz Probe.


Kurz: "Gaming Chairs" sind bunte Pappsessel, mit kurzer Lebensdauer.

Stühle von großen Büroausstattern, sind auf absolute Dauerbelastung über Jahre hinweg ausgelegt.


Und die Grundlagen von Ergonomie werde ich dir jetzt nicht erklären.

Wenn dich die eigene Logik da nicht weiter bringt, gibt es noch genug Quellen dazu im internet.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (23. Juli 2019)

steelcase schrieb:
			
		

> Lebenslange Garantie
> Rahmen (außer Coalesse), Sitzschalen, Schale der Rückenlehne, Armlehnenbügel,
> Bodenplatte, Fußkreuze sowie Fußringe
> 12 Jahre Garantie
> ...



sowas kostet halt auch nen bischen 
schau mal ob es da was ähnliches bei Gaming Stühlen gibt


----------



## moonlive (23. Juli 2019)

schlecht geschlafen heute im bett,
 und da kam mir so eine Idee, Schlagt mich wenn ich falsch liege aber ist es nicht am besten so weich und gemütlich zu liegen/ also auch zu sitzen?
Also umso gemütlicher und weich der Sitz umso besser wäre das für die Wirbelsäule? Am besten sowas wie ne art Couch-sessel, mit hoher einsinktiefe.
Naja, wäre jetzt nich umbedingt so meins, wahrscheinlich lieg ich da auch falsch.
Irgendwie hab ich bei den Bürostühlen das gefühl das es um eine "ordentliche" disziplinierte Sitzhaltung geht auf dem Arbeitsplatz, also ohne viel bewegung sondern nur eine position, und deswegen kritische bereiche "unterstütz/ gestützt" werden.
Könnt mich bitte nochmal schlagen wenn ich falsch liege.

Aber was ich noch sagen wollte was ich gut finde beim 24h zocken. Spätestens um 4-5Uhr in der Nacht, ist es an der Zeit die Sitzposition extrem zu ändern. 
Bei mir ist es dann im Schneidersitz oder mit angewickelte Beine auf dem Drehstuhl oder man legt gerne mal die Füße auf den Schreibtisch, und wippt mit den Stuhl nach hinten.
Sowas hatte ich in Erinnerung aus der alten-gaming Zeit. Eine leichtgängige "Kippmechanik" war dafür sehr nützlich, und bequem.
Habe halt bedenken das dass so "Arbeitssessel" nicht mitmachen oder das er dafür ungeeignet ist, womöglich unbequem für übernacht.

Abwechslung ist das Zauberwort (am besten verschiedene Sitzmöglichkeiten zu haben, 3-4 verschiedene Drehstühle im Schrank, dann mal aufn Sofa, auch mal im Stehen oder auf dem Boden.)
Aber Wer hat schon sowas? ...
das gleiche gilt auch für die High-end Produkte. Made by NASA. 
Wahrscheinlich super patentierte Ideen, aber wenn man mit dennen nicht sachgemäß und gepflegt umgeht, wäre dann Schade wenn so ein teueres Stück kaputt geht.



---------------------------------------nun zum wichtigen Teil-------------------------------

Nun um es nicht nochweiter in die länge zu ziehen: *Gaming*... Wir leben im 21 Jahrhundert, und es werden extra "gaming"-Stühle verkauft. 
Da muss doch was dran sein.!
Ich meine wenn das immernoch das gleiche patent "einfache-Wippmechanik" aus den 70er ist. Müsste die doch mittlerweile ausgefeilt sein. Und das sich das patent schon 30Jahre auf dem Markt hält.
Da kann ich kaum glauben das die im "vergleich" schlechter sind.

Und es muss einen Grund geben warum alle Gaming-Stühle sowas haben, und die Büro-Stühle nicht.
oder anderstrum warum die 0815 Gaming-Stühle keine besonderen oder moderne patentierten Mechaniken haben.

Irgendwie keep it simple?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. Juli 2019)

moonlive schrieb:


> .... wäre das für die Wirbelsäule?...


Das Beste für die Wirbelsäule und alle Deine Körperteile ist es, alle 15min kurz mal aufzustehen. Darum stehen in allen guten Firmen die Drucker weit vom Arbeitsplatz erfernt. Bewegung hilft viel besser, als der optimierte Stuhl. Die besten Stühle sind Autositze. Wir haben früher Recarrositze auf Stuhlsockel geschraubt. Dann steigt auch die Chrashsicherheit im Büro!


----------



## cann0nf0dder (23. Juli 2019)

moonlive schrieb:


> ---------------------------------------nun zum wichtigen Teil-------------------------------
> 
> Nun um es nicht nochweiter in die länge zu ziehen: *Gaming*... Wir leben im 21 Jahrhundert, und es werden extra "gaming"-Stühle verkauft.
> Da muss doch was dran sein.!



ja, da sind immer so komische farbige 'Gaming Akzente und 'Gaming' Logos dran und gelegentlich auch LED Effekte und ka was für Firlefanz was bei Bürostühlen nix zu suchen hat .... soll etwa auch noch der Bürostuhl alle 2 jahre elektrisch geprüft und mit siegel versehen werden etc......... und da sich ja die mode, angesagten Gaming marken etc.. laufend ändern sind auch die Stühle 'relativ' anfällig im vergleich zu Büromöbeln, wäre doch blöd wenn die länger halten und man keine neuen verkaufen kann und selber auch keine Ersatzteile liefern will   



moonlive schrieb:


> Und es muss einen Grund geben warum alle Gaming-Stühle sowas haben, und die Büro-Stühle nicht.
> oder anderstrum warum die 0815 Gaming-Stühle keine besonderen oder moderne patentierten Mechaniken haben.



ich konnte bei keiner Gaming Chair marke herausfinden ob die überhaupt Patente haben, diese ordentlich lizenziert sind oder auch nur irgendetwas in der Hinsicht.... würde ja auch nur den preis unnötig in die höhe treiben und das für einen 'besseren Wegwerfartikel' (ok, zugegeben etwas überspitzt) - zum vergleich die liste der für den 'Gesture' genutzte Patente wurde direkt gefunden 



			
				Steelcase schrieb:
			
		

> *GESTURE*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



viel Spaß beim nachschlagen


----------



## Rwk (23. Juli 2019)

moonlive schrieb:


> Nun um es nicht nochweiter in die länge zu ziehen: *Gaming*... Wir leben im 21 Jahrhundert, und es werden extra "gaming"-Stühle verkauft.
> Da muss doch was dran sein.!
> Ich meine wenn das immernoch das gleiche patent "einfache-Wippmechanik" aus den 70er ist. Müsste die doch mittlerweile ausgefeilt sein. Und das sich das patent schon 30Jahre auf dem Markt hält.
> Da kann ich kaum glauben das die im "vergleich" schlechter sind.
> ...


Ist sogar sehr simpel: Geld!
Eine Synchronmechanik verbauen kostet einfach mehr Geld.
Das würde ja die Verkaufspreise drastisch erhöhen und die Entwicklung komplizieren. Dazu die geringe Nachfrage, da auch nur wenig Gamer einen Mehrgewinn darin sehen und nichts von Rückenproblemen hören wollen. 
Die Bauteile einer Wippmechanik wie Federn und Gelenke sind ja ausgefeilt, nur ist diese Mechanik ist längst überholt.



moonlive schrieb:


> Aber was ich noch sagen wollte was ich gut finde  beim 24h zocken. Spätestens um 4-5Uhr in der Nacht, ist es an der Zeit  die Sitzposition extrem zu ändern.



Ist nur leider irrelevant wie oft du deine Sitzposition änderst - Dauersitzen liegt nicht in unserer Natur und begünstigt viele 'Volkskrankheiten' wie Diabetes, Krebs und Herz-Kreislauf Erkrankungen.
Der Kreislauf kann nicht auf Touren kommen vom sitzen und klicken.
Gesundheit und Gaming wird leider NIE unter einen Hut passen...aber die Wahl hat jeder!



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Die besten Stühle sind Autositze.


Dem kann ich auch nicht zustimmen - aber Autositze sind sehr bequem!
Man sitzt trotzdem immer in der gleichen Position, also die gleichen Probleme wie bei der Wippmechanik.
Beim fahren herumwippen senkt aber die Reaktionsfähigkeit, also wirds nicht verbaut.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. Juli 2019)

Rwk schrieb:


> Dem kann ich auch nicht zustimmen


Welcher Bürostuhl hat Massagefunktionen?


----------



## Körschgen (24. Juli 2019)

Vermutlich genauso viele wie auch Autositze...


----------



## MountyMAX (25. Juli 2019)

Mottekus schrieb:


> Ich würde mich aus Interesse hier einfach mal dranhängen.
> 
> @MountyMAX: Besteht denn die Möglichkeit deine Arbeitskollegen zu fragen welche Stühle aktuell gut sind im Bereich bis 1000 Euro?



War grade mal bei den Kollegen und an sich ist das erste, einfach mal Probesitzen auf den verschiedenen Stühlen von 350 bis 1000 EUR (allerdings musst noch 45% Marge + MwSt draufhauen, dass ist arg was man an so einem Stuhl verdient, würde die Stühle aber quasi zum EK bekommen) 

Für die 350 EUR (also ca. 600 EUR real), bekommt man schon einen guten 8h Stuhl, aber halt nur mit Basisaustattung, also ohne z.B. hohe Rückenlehne oder Leder, Armschienen ..

Einer hat mir schon recht gut gefallen, sehr stabil/bequem,  hohe Lehne, aber grad im Netz geschaut der kostet ca. 2,5k Liste und 1,5k-2k real (Köhl SALVEO Chefsessel), wird aber bei uns sehr oft  gekauft.


----------



## moonlive (27. Juli 2019)

Also ich werde dann mal nächste Woche einfach mal probesitzen fahren.
Nur wo? In Büroeinrichtungshäuser, nur welche denn? Soll ich erstmal anrufen und fragen ob die auch "zuverlässige Marken" haben?
"Wollte mich einfach mal umstimmen/ überzeugen lassen"

Eigentlich steht meine Entscheidung schon fest, sollte ein Nobelchair Epic, oder Hero werden.
Kann mir wer zustimmen?

Eigentlich wollte ich mein Gamesetup so gestalten, das ich tagsüber auf einem "gesunden"-Arbeitsstuhl zocke. Und zur späteren Stunde, mein Setup auf ein Sessel/Couch verlege.
Es tut einfach gut die Füße/Beine hochzulegen.

Leider geht das aus Platzgründen nicht, deswegen 1.Stuhl mehr nicht.
Und weil der Thread viel in richtung gesundheit geht.
Wollte ich fragen: Was haltet ihr von Füße hochlegen?
Immer nur gerade hocken mit Beinen nach unten... stell ich mir auch nicht gerade gesünder vor. Abwechslung mit Beine hoch/ durchblutung, für knie-entlastung ect. ?

Und zum Thema Gamingchair: wenn wir schon bei gemütlichkeit sind:
Was ich so gefunden hab im I-net. 
BUILDER XXL (sieht megagemütlich aus) und "Ranger" der ist so" 0,815€ " vielleicht taugen die was, weil gute Bewertung haben die) aber ist von hjh OFFICE (der Marke trau ich irgendwie nicht.) 
Kjing Sessel mit schlechter bewertung...
Und dann gab es noch so Highend-Stühle von der Marke Topstar, und Giroflex. Die gibts hier auch in meiner Umgebung.(Rheinlandpfalz)
Aber ich weiß nicht ob man auf so Teilen gemütlich lange sitzenbleiben will. Naja mal probesitzen, das würde ich halt auch gerne mal bei den "Gamingstühlen"

Und das hab ich gefunden: original 99€ Chefsessel genau den hatte ich "früher" mal in meiner Anfangszeit zum Gamen.
Vermute ich zumindestens, Das Netzt und die Armlehnen sahen genauso aus und 99€ hat der damals auch *nur* gekostet.
Mit dem war ich Jahre lang sehr zufrieden bis das Kunstleder weiße Flecken (wegen Kleber) bekommen hat. Aus frust landete er dann im Schrott.
Der hat auch Sitzmechanik: 	Wipp-Mechanik .


----------



## JoM79 (27. Juli 2019)

Wenn du mit dem jahrelang zufrieden warst, warum kaufst du ihn dann nicht nochmal?


----------



## moonlive (27. Juli 2019)

bin mir nicht sicher ob es ganau das gleiche Modell / Qualität ist.
Mein alter war mit Kunstleder, und der hat jetzt ein Mesh.
Könnte ja sein das die mittlerweile an Material gespart haben.


----------



## MountyMAX (27. Juli 2019)

Das Problem mit den "Kaufhausmöbeln" ist, dass selbst an denen eine recht große Gewinnspanne dranhängt, somit bleibt nicht viel Geld für das Material/Arbeit übrig.

Als Tip:   ich hatte 2x den Markus von Ikea, für den Preis eine sehr gute Qualität, hat problemlos 3-4 Jahre jeweils gehalten, habe den letzten noch immer als Backup, falls der aktuelle zu Staub zerfallen sollte 
An sich wollte ich was breiteres, deswegen wurde es dann keiner mehr


----------



## Körschgen (27. Juli 2019)

> Eigentlich steht meine Entscheidung schon fest, sollte ein Nobelchair Epic, oder Hero werden.
> Kann mir wer zustimmen?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wieso fragst du hier nach und kaufst dann (entgegen aller Empfehlungen) doch Pappmaché?



Die Steelcase Please Serie gibt es immer zwischen ~500€ und 700€ und hat ein grandioses P/L Verhältnis, allein schon, weil er mindestens doppelt so lange halten wird.

Steelcase Please Aktion sofort vom Steelcase-Shop buerostuehle-4u.de

Mein Modell:

Steelcase Please Chair Buerostuhl mit Kopfstuetze vom Steelcase-Onlineshop  buerostuehle-4u.de  u

Wenn du kein Geld für einen anständigen Bürostuhl ausgeben willst, dann nimm gleich den Ikea Markus.

Der ist erstaunlich gut fürs Geld und jedem Gaming Gerödel vorzuziehen.


----------



## MirtisDyleris (27. Juli 2019)

Nicht, dass ich dir nicht zustimmen würde, dass Gamingstühle oft overrated sind..

Aber den du hier vorstellst hat für *800 €* noch nichtmal ein Alukreuz. Es besteht bei dem aus Plastik und von den Fotos her macht der auch keinen besonders stabilen Eindruck. Ganz abgesehen davon, dass er nur 120kg aushält (auch für dünnere Menschen interessant, weils auf niedrigere Bauqualität hinweist)


----------



## Körschgen (27. Juli 2019)

Wovon redest du?
Das ist alles Guss.

Das Drehkreuz unten ist vermutlich schwerer als die meisten Gaming Chairs gesamt.
(Was neben den Rollen auch für das angenehme Rollen verantwortlich ist)

Mit dem Ding kippst du nicht Mal eben um, beim Zurücklehnen...



> Es besteht bei dem aus Plastik und von den Fotos her macht der auch keinen besonders stabilen Eindruck.



Das sagt nur, wer noch nie davor stand, geschweige denn darauf saß...

Die Firma hat ihre Verbreitung nicht ohne Grund.

Habe extra noch Mal nachgeschaut, meine geht ins 8te Jahr und hat nicht Mal die Polster abgerieben.


----------



## MirtisDyleris (27. Juli 2019)

Ein Alukreuz sollte bei *800 €* selbstverständlich sein. Gut, dann machen nur die Fotos einen flimsigen Eindruck auf mich.


----------



## MirtisDyleris (27. Juli 2019)

Old-Knitterhemd schrieb:


> Wovon redest du?
> Das Drehkreuz unten ist vermutlich schwerer als die meisten Gaming Chairs gesamt.
> 
> Mit dem Ding kippst du nicht Mal eben um, beim Zurücklehnen...



Und mit der Aussage hast du dich leider absolut ins Aus geschossen  Fanboys mag keiner und deren Aussagen sind absolut mit ner Truckladung Salt zu nehmen  Das Alukreuz von meinem Müll Maxnomic Office Comfort ist mit Sicherheit stabiler als das aus Plastik.. (mein Maxnomic bleibt trotzdem ein Krampf)

Son Tipp, selbst mein Müllsessel kippt nicht um.. Also das als großes Feature zu beschreiben is schon traurig..


----------



## Körschgen (27. Juli 2019)

> Das Alukreuz von meinem Müll Maxnomic Office Comfort ist mit Sicherheit stabiler als das aus Plastik



Ah jetzt weiß ich wieso du dich so angegriffen fühlst.

Was willst du mit Alu?

Steht das als Werbefeature auf deinem Gaming Chair?

Und ich weiß auch nicht was du mit Kunststoff willst.

Guter Kunststoff ist erst Mal nix schlechtes, aber davon ab, ist das Fußkreuz aus Guss und wer den Sessel Mal probiert hat, weiß auch wieso.


----------



## Rwk (27. Juli 2019)

moonlive schrieb:


> Eigentlich steht meine Entscheidung schon fest, sollte ein Nobelchair Epic, oder Hero werden.
> Kann mir wer zustimmen?


Ne, dafür kriegst du nur ein Facepalm!



moonlive schrieb:


> EUnd weil der Thread viel in richtung gesundheit geht.
> Wollte ich fragen: Was haltet ihr von Füße hochlegen?


Dem Verfall deiner Gesundheit wird es leider nicht entgegenwirken, ab und zu mal die Füße hochzulegen.


----------



## MirtisDyleris (27. Juli 2019)

Old-Knitterhemd schrieb:


> Ah jetzt weiß ich wieso du dich so angegriffen fühlst.
> 
> Was willst du mit Alu?
> 
> ...



Du scheinst eine Lese-Rechtschreib-Schwäche zu haben: "mit hochwertigem Kunststofffußkreuz schwarz" steht auf dem Shoplink den du geschickt hast. Langsam wirds echt nur noch lächerlich 

Ich erkenne selbst, dass mein Stuhl ******* ist und du unterstellst mir Fanboyism zu nem Gaming Chair? Ich glaub 1 und 1 zusammenrechnen lernen wir nochmal... Kausalketten sind aber auch echt schwierig!

Dickes Alu ist definitiv besser als hochwertiges Plastik.


----------



## moonlive (27. Juli 2019)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Einer sollte doch reichen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bei meinen Recherchen auf der Suche nach Frank Stöwer:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und auch weil hier gerade alle so freundlich zueinaner werden. *facepalm*


----------



## Körschgen (27. Juli 2019)

MirtisDyleris schrieb:


> lächerlich



...ist nur dein Verhalten.

Hier die einzige Stelle, an der mein Exemplar Abrieb hat:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Glaube die neuen Modelle sind auch Aluguss, gab auch noch Stahl und Kunststoff.


----------



## MirtisDyleris (27. Juli 2019)

Du hast explizit einen link geschickt der zu deinem Stuhl führen soll. Da steht Plastikkreuz. Und du kleiner fanboy solltest dringend mal etwas Selbstreflexion lernen.


----------



## Körschgen (28. Juli 2019)

Normalerweise lässt sich beim Bestellen das Fußkreuz auswählen, geht aber nur noch beim ersten Link.

Ich habe auch nur nach Steelcase Please mit Kopflehne gegoogled und den Link gepostet.

Scheint da auch Neuauflagen zu geben.


Steelcase New Please mit geteilter Rueckenlehne

Steelcase New Please mit verstellbarer Kopfstuetze


----------



## RNG_AGESA (29. August 2019)

seid ihr sicher das alle gamingsessel, ala noblechairs, für den rücken tödlich sind?
was ist hiermit oder anderen stützen?
https://www.amazon.de/Lordosenstütz...noten-Atmungsaktiv-Rückenstütze/dp/B07GV6RHWV
ist das alles wirklich so hoffnungslos? 

sonst sind so recht alle "stellcase" für 299,- gebraucht zu haben... 
https://www.ebay.de/b/Steelcase-Buromobel/62464/bn_82557234


----------



## moonlive (29. August 2019)

RNG_GPU schrieb:


> seid ihr sicher ....
> 
> 
> ....ist das alles wirklich so hoffnungslos?



Also diese Lordosenkissen was bei dem Epic (oder anderen Gamingsessel) mit dabei ist. Das ist wirklich Hoffnungslos.
Wurde entsorgt, genau wie das "Kopfkissen"
Aber der Hocker ist auch ohne diese Firlefanz-Kissen recht bequem und brauchbar.

Aber ein Kaltschaum-Kissen hintern rücken zu legen (und mit Gummizügen fest zu spannen), dafür braucht man kein Lodo-Zertifikat.
Ich frag mich natürlich was das mit diesen "festgebauten Lodostützen" auf sich hat... aber hoffnungslos scheint das wohl auch zu sein. 

Und jetzt mach ich mir eher gedanken wie das wohl ist, noch einen "Stehplatz" zu haben. (So auf der Nachtkommode... das ich nicht den ganzen Tag nur sitz, sondern auch im stehen gambeln kann.)
Aber dafür ist der Stuhlthread wohl komplett der falsche Ort.


----------



## EndlessX (21. September 2019)

MountyMAX schrieb:


> War grade mal bei den Kollegen und an sich ist das erste, einfach mal Probesitzen auf den verschiedenen Stühlen von 350 bis 1000 EUR (allerdings musst noch 45% Marge + MwSt draufhauen, dass ist arg was man an so einem Stuhl verdient, würde die Stühle aber quasi zum EK bekommen)
> 
> Für die 350 EUR (also ca. 600 EUR real), bekommt man schon einen guten 8h Stuhl, aber halt nur mit Basisaustattung, also ohne z.B. hohe Rückenlehne oder Leder, Armschienen ..
> 
> Einer hat mir schon recht gut gefallen, sehr stabil/bequem,  hohe Lehne, aber grad im Netz geschaut der kostet ca. 2,5k Liste und 1,5k-2k real (Köhl SALVEO Chefsessel), wird aber bei uns sehr oft  gekauft.



Bei der Marge auch immer die UVP beachten. wenn ein Stuhl 1400€ nach UVP kostet und der Händler ihn für 1000€ anbietet, geht da schon ordentlich was von der Marge verloren. Und die Online-Händler haben ja auch noch mit Retouren zu kämpfen.

Zum Köhl SALVEO Chefsessel: never ever, selbst für 1500€. Da muss man sich nur mal die Garantiebedingungen anschauen. NUR 5 Jahre Garantie und  nach 24 Monaten werden bei Garantiearbeiten die Arbeitszeit, eine eventuelle Fahrtkostenpauschale sowie Transportkosten berechnet. Also hat man quasi nur für 2 Jahre eine vollständige Garantie und das ist für einen so teuren Stuhl viel zu schlecht und weist auch auf keine besonders hohe Qualität hin.

Zum Vergleich Steelcase: Lebenslange Garantie auf das Grundgerüst und auf die Sitzschalen. 12 Jahre auf Gasdruckfeder, Sitzpolster, Armlehnen, Mechanik etc..

Bei einem so teuren Stuhl sollte man schon langfristig denken, da man sonst einfach zuviel bezahlt.

Zudem spielt da auch der Umweltgedanke mit rein. Denn wenn für einen Stuhl Ersatzteile verfügbar sind und das Grundgerüst eine lebenslange Garantie besitzt, so lässt sich ein solcher Stuhl auch über 20 Jahre nutzen, sofern man das wirklich möchte.

Den überwiegenden Teil der Stühle um 50-400€ tritt man bei starker Nutzung nach spätestens 3-4 Jahre komplett in die Tonne.  Es ist und bleibt eben ein riesiger Unterschied, ob man einen Stuhl für 4 oder 12 Stunden pro Tag benötigt. Bei 4 Stunden/Tag kann auch ein sehr günstiger Stuhl (wie z.B. Ikea Markus) über viele Jahre gute Dienste leisten.

Stellt man sich einen Ikea-Markus mit 12 Jahren Garantie vor, so würde der evtl.auch 400€+ kosten.

Der überwiegende Teil der Möbelhaus-Stühle ist doch niemals auf 8+ Stunden / Tag ausgelegt. Sieht man dann eben auch am Preis, an der Qualität und der Garantie. Wahrscheinlich geht man hier davon aus, dass viele Menschen 4 Stunden Freizeit pro Tag haben und diese dann im Extremfall sitzend verbracht werden. 

Und richtige Bürostühle, im Extremfall für 24/7, findet man eben fast ausschließlich im Bürofachhandel mit eben teils auch sehr hohen Preisen, da in dieser Umgebung einfach Langlebigkeit gefragt ist. 

Im Endeffekt macht es Sinn für alle. Auf dem Privatmarkt allerdings nicht für die Umwelt, da komplette Stühle regelmäßig entsorgt werden, auch wenn nur das Sitzpolster platt ist. Das wiederum liegt daran, das für Viele ein Stuhl nicht mehr als 100€ kosten darf. Wer kauft sich einen 1000€-Stuhl fuer 2 Stunden/Tag?   Und 100€ ist eben so günstig, dass die alten Stühle nicht repariert, sondern einfach verschrottet werden. Die Reparatur nach der Garantiezeit lohnt sich eben erst ab einem bestimmten Grundpreis. Niemand hat Geld zu verschenken.

Als Faustregel: Je seltener man einen Stuhl nutzt und je weniger man dazu neigt, seine Sitzpositionen häufig zu ändern, desto mehr kann man mit relativ gutem Gewissen zu einem günstigen Stuhl greifen- da diese dann auch mal gerne 8 Jahre halten können.

Die vollumfassende Ergonomie findet man fast ausschließlich in den höherpreisigen Regionen. Das sind dann Funktionen, auf welche man bei 1-4 Stunden Sitzen / Tag auch verzichten kann, ohne  ausgeprägte negative Auswirkungen zu spüren. Denn auch zu normalpreisigen Stühlen findet man Massenweise positive Reviews- nur sind das tendenziell eher die "Freizeitsitzer". Nichtsdestotrotz kann gute Ergonomie auch für einen "Freizeitsitzer" Sinn ergeben- es kommt ganz auf die sonstigen Belastungen an.

Nicht zu vergessen ist, dass solche Stühle von den Krankenkassen  bei der entsprechenenden Indikation mit bis zu 420 Euro bezuschusst werden! Dafür kann die Diagnose "Hohlkreuz" schon ausreichend sein. Dann kauft man sich einen teuren Stuhl, sitzt 8 Jahre drauf und verkauft ihn zu einem Preis, welcher die Gesamtkosten über 8 Jahre auf nahezu 0 sinken lässt.  Nur die Anfangsinvestition ist hoch.


----------



## Fenix2 (29. September 2019)

moonlive schrieb:


> Also diese Lordosenkissen was bei dem Epic (oder anderen Gamingsessel) mit dabei ist. Das ist wirklich Hoffnungslos.
> Wurde entsorgt, genau wie das "Kopfkissen"
> Aber der Hocker ist auch ohne diese Firlefanz-Kissen recht bequem und brauchbar.
> 
> ...



Dein Beitrag ist zwar schon ein Monat alt, aber zum Thema Stehplatz möchte ich kurz meinen Senf dazu geben.
Hatte mir zum lernen extra einen hochfahrbares Tischgestellt gekauft und mir selbst eine Tuschplatte draufgeschraubt.
Zum lernen tip top, zum zocken denke ich dann auch. Wobei du dir im klaren sein solltest, dass das definitiv keine 8std am Stück geht.
Also nach 4-5 Std merke ich doch zunehmend das ich gerne mal wieder sitzen möchte.

Ein Freund hat sich in der Hinsicht aber etwas weitaus besseres einfallen lassen.
Der hatte sich ebenfalls ein Stehplatz zum zocken gebaut und sich für 400 Euro noch zusätzlich ein flaches Laufband besorgt.
Abends zockt er dann 3-4 Stunden und hat nonstop das Laufband an. Er meinte das er das nach 2 Wochen überhaupt nimmer mitbekommen hatte das er Stundenlang am gehen ist.
Der stellt sich eine normale Gehgeschwindigkeit ein und zockt einfach drauf los.
Mittlerweile hat er deutlich trainierte Beine, verbraucht jeden Tag gut Kalorien und meinte zudem das er weitaus besser in Shootern geworden ist weil es ihm durch die aufrechte Haltung und Bewegung viel einfacher fällt schnell in diesem "Modus" zu kommen wo man instinktiv ohne nachzudenken aimt und handelt und somit verhältnismäßig "Profimäßig" in seinen Games unterwegs ist.


----------



## moonlive (30. September 2019)

Fenix2 schrieb:


> Dein Beitrag ist zwar schon ein Monat alt, aber zum Thema Stehplatz möchte ich kurz meinen Senf dazu geben.
> Hatte mir zum lernen extra einen hochfahrbares Tischgestellt gekauft und mir selbst eine Tuschplatte draufgeschraubt.
> Zum lernen tip top, zum zocken denke ich dann auch. Wobei du dir im klaren sein solltest, dass das definitiv keine 8std am Stück geht.
> Also nach 4-5 Std merke ich doch zunehmend das ich gerne mal wieder sitzen möchte.
> ...



Coole Sache, mit dem Laufband. Stell ich mir irgendwie "multitasking" - kompliziert vor.
Vorallem in nem Ego-shooter, wenn man läuft und sich dann duckt.
Aber für mich, ich würde denn Platz dann eh nur vorziehen wenn ich ingame in der Stadt unterwegs bin, den Skilltree bearbeite, mein Inventar sortiere, Layout verbessere, Charakter erstelle und solche Sachen. Ich denke für Reaktionszeit ist man im sitzen besser konzentriert. Aber wer weiss: Durch Blutkreislauf in bewegung, daraus folgt ein wenig adrenalin. Kann auch gut sein das es sich zum besseren entwickelt.


Leider hat das bei mir mit dem Stehplatz an der Nachtkommode nicht geklappt, der Grund: Zu wenig Platz.
Ist ein nerviges Gefühl morgens aufzustehen und dann direkt vorm Monitor zu stehen, und keinen Platz zu haben um die Kleidung abzulegen weil die Maus + Tastatur den ganzen Platz auf der Kommode wegnimmt.
Aber ich werd es mir merken, irgendwann steht mal im Heim-Fitnessstudio dann auch ein Zweitmonitor.


----------



## RNG_AGESA (3. Dezember 2019)

habe mir durch das lange sitzen auf den falschen stühlen wohl ernsthafte rückenschmerzen zugezogen. keine kompromisse mehr.
höhenverstellbares tischgestell, steelcase gesture(nur noch 8jahre garantie?) –ohne laufband– als konter mit sport.


----------



## MrPe (3. Dezember 2019)

Gestern habe ich meinen noblechairs HERO Limited Edition 2019 bekommen und meinen einfachen Sitz in Rente geschickt. Dank 100,- Euro Rabatt bei noblechairs habe ich mal zugeschlagen. Die Lordosenstütze ist echt angenehm, auch die härtere Sitzfläche. Mal sehen wie lange er hält. Stabil und hochwertig scheint er ja zu sein. Heute Abend werde ich nochmal Ausschau nach einem Firmware-Update halten...


----------

